# Baby deer found sleeping in the road



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

OMG what a precious little baby! I can't believe they said to just put it back, with no making sure it is safe...I guess you have to let mother nature run it's course...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You know the mom leaves their little one until there able to go with them.

I did the same thing last year, and the mom came around the same night and got her baby.

Hopefully this little Bambie will be picked up by mom!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a cutie!!! There is no way I would've been able to take him back and leave him. I would have had a new pet... LOL


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Believe me we so wanted to hang onto this little guy. I thought my boss was going to cry when she returned. Heidi thanks for that info. I hope mom comes back for him!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hopefully Mom came and got her little cutie. I think I would have gone back later to check on him. Or maybe would have watched for awhile after leaving him.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

OMG how INCREDIBLY cute!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Packleader said:


> Believe me we so wanted to hang onto this little guy. I thought my boss was going to cry when she returned. Heidi thanks for that info. I hope mom comes back for him!


I was really upset to find this little baby, I actually scared it away, but it came back to the same spot. That same night mom came and got it.

I never knew that they keep it in a "safe place" not always, and come back to get it when it's ready to go!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a very young fawn, so hopefully momma has reclaimed her babe. With all those cute spots, it would be a temptation to keep him We had a mountain lion in the neighborhood last week (DOW trapped him, fortunately, and relocated him), so everyone kept their pets out of their backyards until we got the all clear. That fawn wouldn't have stood a chance!


----------



## lablver2 (Aug 6, 2009)

We once rescued a baby quail and our wild life refuge agreed to rehabiliate it and asked if we could take it to them in the morning. Despite all of our efforts our little quail that followed us home passed away before we could take it to the refuge. Good thing I didn't have my lab back in those days otherwise the poor guy would of gone on bonkers. 

My family comes from Montana so I have seen quite a few of the babies in my lifetime. They are way too cute for words. Elk babies are also very cute.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

What a beautiful baby. You did the right thing (the only thing) by taking him back. Momma will very likely move him to another spot that she considers safe - they do leave their fawns until they are capable of traveling safely with them. We had one bedded down in the high grass outside the dog yard fence a few years ago, until the coyotes started coming in.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - that looks like a newborn! I hope the Mama didn't get killed. We recently saw 2 wee ones bedded down in the middle of a jug handle - right next to a busy highway. We looked for them on our way back but it was too dark - hopefully their Mama came and got them.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

so cute. Yup the moms come back, must be a young mom or the fawn walked away from it's spot...which is also possible.

Middle of the road, poor baby.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I see babies like that in my yard from time to time. I had twins once that were playing around in my back yard, oblivious to Sam or myself...Mom would wander off and then wander back, never coming close to where the babies were, but keeping an eye on them. I hope your Mama was just keeping a safe distance also.


----------

